# Depth of lancet



## Oishii (Jul 27, 2013)

I have a One Touch Ultra Easy and comfort lancets and '5' on the depth gauge seems about right, although the diabetes nurse said 3 should be. Sometimes 5 doesn't work either.

How deep do you have to go?


----------



## pav (Jul 27, 2013)

Adjust the lancing depth to one you are comfortable with and sufficient depth to get enough blood without forcing it out, for the the test strip.

Everyone's skins is different and requires a different depth setting, for myself as my skin is flakey and thin I use the depth of 1 to 1 1/2 depending on which lancing device I use.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 27, 2013)

Not sure if lancets have a 'standard' for depth settings, but on my Accuchek Multiclix it is set to 2


----------



## Oishii (Jul 27, 2013)

pav said:


> Adjust the lancing depth to one you are comfortable with and sufficient depth to get enough blood without forcing it out, for the the test strip.
> 
> Everyone's skins is different and requires a different depth setting, for myself as my skin is flakey and thin I use the depth of 1 to 1 1/2 depending on which lancing device I use.



So you're not meant to force it out?


----------



## pav (Jul 27, 2013)

if you force the blood out after pricking yourself, not only do you get the blood you get the interstitial fluids as well which can alter the readings. 

There is a guide on Accu-Chek's web site https://www1.accu-chek.co.uk/multimedia/demos/lancing/main.htm


----------



## Aoife (Jul 28, 2013)

if you are having trouble getting blood on the lower settings (personally I am a 1.5) then there are a few tricks to get the blood flowing.  Before you test either run you finger under the hot tap or soak you hand in some hot water (after doing the washing-up is ideal)  Or grasp your hand and milk you finger in a downwards direction (towards the tip) to get good blood flow.  I would imagine a "5" would be quite uncomfortable!

You can also investigate alternate sites to test such as the palm, forearm and thigh, Accu-Chek certainly offer an adapter to use on their FastClix device


----------



## Copepod (Jul 28, 2013)

Depth of lancet setting is one factor. It's also important to hold the lancet device close and tight to side of finger or whatever, as otherwise, when lancet touches skin, the whole item can bounce back, reducing the effective depth.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2013)

Another tip is to wait a couple of seconds after jabbing before getting blood by softly squeezing. The wound will tighten with the initial 'shock', but then relax a couple of seconds later making the blood easier to get.


----------



## Oishii (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the tips.


----------

